# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Ex-NZ Army Unimogs

## Keltic_Kiwi

Does anyone know who sells these vehicles on behalf of the army?

----------


## 300CALMAN

No I think the bulk may have already been sold? But when you do find one can I have a drive  :Grin:  I miss 3.5 tonnes of steel hurtling down a hill on its two front wheels.

----------


## veitnamcam

> No I think the bulk may have already been sold? But when you do find one can I have a drive  I miss 3.5 tonnes of steel hurtling down a hill on its two front wheels.


Buy a landcruser then. 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

Unimogs are awesome, used to have a mog ambulance in the army... The side angle that thing could handle was just insane  :Grin:

----------


## 300CALMAN

You have probably already seen this on Tarme:

Unimog 1300L | Trade Me

A 1300 would definitely be a nice hunting wagon.

----------


## ebf

Right, that does it !!, anyone want a slightly used left kidney ? Going cheap @ $35 K

----------


## Shooter

> No I think the bulk may have already been sold? But when you do find one can I have a drive  I miss 3.5 tonnes of steel hurtling down a hill on its two front wheels.


The 1700 are 6875kgs a bit heavier than the older 1300.

----------


## Shooter

> No I think the bulk may have already been sold? But when you do find one can I have a drive  I miss 3.5 tonnes of steel hurtling down a hill on its two front wheels.


Still plenty in service and will be for some time yet.  Of late Turners have been the agents for selling the aging vehicles, quite a few Kawasaki's have have been up for grabs recently.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> The 1700 are 6875kgs a bit heavier than the older 1300.


Oops 4.5 tonnes or 7.5 glw. 3.5 tonnes was my Fathers shitty little light commercial that I used for deliveries. No the 1700/1300 refers to the Hp rating of the motor if I remember? possibly turbo/non turbo respectively (cant be bothered googling). I am sure the NZ army ones that we drove were the non turbo 1300 type.

----------


## 300CALMAN

Awesome too hear some are still for sale. Great to drive, just don't have an accident in a loaded one, the cabs tend to fold easily on roll over or impact with a bank.

----------


## gadgetman

I've never been in one, but I want one.

----------


## Barefoot

I remember when they sold off the small ones years ago. I thought about it real hard, till I priced out the cost of spare parts  :Sad:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> I've never been in one, but I want one.


No  @gadgetman you NEED one, so do I. Of course my Wife would disagree :Oh Noes:  funny that.

----------


## Friwi

Divorce your wife and marry gadgetman, it is legal nowdays and you can agree on the same things I am sure :-)
And you could share the same toys for half the price !

----------


## 300CALMAN

Thanks Friwi for a practical solution. Unfortunately there are some problems with that, not to mention that after the divorce I would have no money for toys anyway... Let alone paying for parts for the said Unimog, Barefoot got that one right.

----------


## P38

> I remember when they sold off the small ones years ago. I thought about it real hard, till I priced out the cost of spare parts


Hahahaha

If I remember correctly, the cost of spare parts would pale in comparison to the cost of keeping it supplied with fuel to actually drive it.
 @Keltic_Kiwi What do you want a monster like this for?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## chris-b

You guys have to check out this stuff then. Been eyeing up a Perentie Cargo, fingers crossed I get the funds before they're all gone.

Unimogs and 6x6 B there too  :Wink: 

https://www.australianfrontlinemachi...s#.Vfz6M3sghx0

Anyone want to share a 40ft container let me know, can load it up with spares  :Wink:

----------


## Savage1

Those land rovers have to be some of the most over-rated pieces of s%$t I've come across. Maybe if you're 5'0" then they might be a little more comfortable.

----------


## 300CALMAN

I seem to remember the Rovers using nearly as much petrol as Unimogs use diesel! Not bad off-roaders but slow and under powered as F***

----------


## Barefoot

If you really want a 4wd truck something like this would be what you want to look at:
Mitsubishi Canter 4x4 CAB/CHASSIS, WIDEBODY 1994 | Trade Me

----------


## specweapon

I used to drive a unimog for a contracting company that my mum worked for, had a water tanker on it and I used to spray down the worksite while they were rolling base layers on roads and dam walls, did it for free just to drive the mog, had it in some crazy places

----------


## JoshC

They're awesome machines. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stretch

Especially when you're in uniform and don't have to pay the fuel bill.

----------


## zimmer

> I seem to remember the Rovers using nearly as much petrol as Unimogs use diesel! Not bad off-roaders but slow and under powered as F***


In the early days of the mine I worked in they had a fleet of Land Rovers. They couldn't hack the tough conditions/use. Expensive to repair and amazingly some lack on commonality in spare parts between models.  The 6 cylinder ones everyone avoided using like the plague. All replaced by the first of the Landcruisers (FJ50?). Only problem with them was the first models were short on gears. But we couldn't destroy them as a vehicle.

----------


## chris-b

Been looking at the Perentie's a bit, have a fuly galved chasis and have swapped out motors to Isuzu Diesel, bit of a brick as it comes but has massive low down torq. Turbo and powersteering kits are available which are supposed to be a peice of piss to install if you can hold a spanner. I wouldn't go near a Petrol one tho.

Love to afford a Toybota but.... like the simplicty of the Perentie for half the price

----------


## chrome

What about these.  



Sent from the swamp

----------


## chris-b

Pinzgauers are now really $$$$ and parts are expensive too. Have Portal axels which mean theyre pretty much ultimte in ground clerance.... looked into these pretty heavily, even had one lined up to be shipped but exchange rate killed that plan.

Wishlist went from Pinz to the Volvo C303 (TGB 11), simlar age but a bit more robust and easier to find parts. One model has a foot step on the B pillar... steer clear as they're steel body and will be rotten. The others (minus the foot step hole) are all zinc plated. 

Pretty good for a 1975 stock out of the box 4x4 (classed as 'classic' for importing). Still have the Swedish contact for these puppies.. 10k ish to land in NZ, less if more than one brought in.

----------


## chris-b

www.youtu.be/6r3w-orgBaE

----------


## Keltic_Kiwi

> Hahahaha
> 
> If I remember correctly, the cost of spare parts would pale in comparison to the cost of keeping it supplied with fuel to actually drive it.
>  @Keltic_Kiwi What do you want a monster like this for?
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Looking at putting a camper van body on the back

----------


## stretch

> Still have the Swedish contact for these puppies.. 10k ish to land in NZ, less if more than one brought in.


Wait for the exchange rate to get back above 70, then do a group-buy!

----------


## Barefoot

> Looking at putting a camper van body on the back


Why didn't you say so
Slide on camper & 4x4 Mitsubishi truck | Trade Me

----------


## P38

KK

Here's one in Southland

1984 Mercedes Unimog spray truck | Trade Me

Cheers
Pete

----------


## ZG47

> Oops 4.5 tonnes or 7.5 glw. 3.5 tonnes was my Fathers shitty little light commercial that I used for deliveries. No the 1700/1300 refers to the Hp rating of the motor if I remember? possibly turbo/non turbo respectively (cant be bothered googling). I am sure the NZ army ones that we drove were the non turbo 1300 type.


The ambulances were all U1300, i.e. nonturbo, shorter and lower to the ground with smaller wheels and reduced wading depth. The 1300 was nicer to drive at low speeds because the turbo on the 1700 always seems to kick in as you go over a bump, inducing a bit of unnecessary rock and roll.

----------


## veitnamcam

Russians have the coolest trucks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OA_aSe7Mxo

----------


## P38

> Russians have the coolest trucks
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OA_aSe7Mxo


Nice one VC

Shit I'd hate to pay for one of those tyres let alone all 16 of them.

Don't think Tony's Tyre Service would fit those for free.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Keltic_Kiwi

OK screw the Unimog going to go for one of these

https://youtu.be/lz98ljTiotw

----------


## Nibblet

> Russians have the coolest trucks
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OA_aSe7Mxo


Pfft, nothing my 80 series couldn't handle  :Grin:  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Barefoot

> Pfft, nothing my 80 series couldn't handle


Once you loaded onto the back of the truck that is . . .

----------


## nzvermin

There are a pile of mogs at Trentham being prepped for sale.

----------

